
Ask HN: What Is Your Experience with Payment APIs from Visa and/or MasterCard? - _448
How do they compare with, say, Stripe or PayPal?
======
orliesaurus
I wrote a blog post a few days ago about this. Here's what answers this
question from the Stripe perspective:

Unlike most API companies, specifically payment ones, using Stripe is like
travelling in Premier/First class on a 17 hours flight.

Most companies don’t spend nearly enough time documenting and providing
developers a great experience, like they do.

Stripe does things the way developers love it:

The documentation is so incredibly accurate and thought-out. It has helped
Stripe build a core audience of fanatic customers. The visual aspect of every
thing built by Stripe is flawless. It makes you feel empowered, curious and
safe (you know what to expect on every click) It’s always easy to find
whatever documentation you’re looking for. They provide wrappers/libraries,
technical support and a lot of perks to partners.

